# Francois



## Francois Naudé (Aug 15, 2007)

*The Winemaker*

 : Hi Folks,

We are retired old fogeys (but still very young at heart and a great appetite for whisky, wine and beer)from South Africa that are coming to Scotland and Ireland (mostly South-West/South)to do some "campervanning" and enjoy the beauty of the land. Unfortunately not before beginning of October '07, so hopefully the general tourists won't worry us too much. Any ideas would be great .Don't know the counties at all and struggling a bit with the research!I have just been browsing through this site and it is absolutely amazing - congratulations to whoever started it!
Kind regards,
Francois.


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 15, 2007)

hi Francois and welcome to the forum. 
cant help with scotland and ireland i'm afraid but enjoy your visit anyway.
which part of SA are you from?

john.


----------



## Francois Naudé (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi John,
Thanks for the welcome. I'm from Stellenbosch in the Western Cape. Used to be the winemaker at L'Avenir Estate, but now semi-retired and tasking the wife to France, Scotland, Ireland and Tuscany for her 60th birthday present. Now that I spend more time at home I need to keep the missus happy you know.


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 15, 2007)

hi Francois,
i visited stellenbosch a number of years ago while in capetown.
we travelled north to st helena and east on the garden route as far as george. knysna is the most wonderful place on earth.(after stellenbosch of coarse)  
also inland to oudshorne and the kangoo caves.
it may be 20 years ago but i'll never forget my time there.
we did all this in a 15year old VW beachbuggy with no soft top.
hope you have as great a time as we did then but we had the weather with us   .

john.


----------



## Francois Naudé (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm sure we will enjoy it. At this stage of my life I don't need to skinny-dip anymore, and as long as I have a glass in my hand, the weather doesn't matter.
Francois


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 15, 2007)

Francois Naudé said:
			
		

> as long as I have a glass in my hand, the weather doesn't matter.
> Francois



you sure your'e not an englishman   

john.


----------



## Francois Naudé (Aug 15, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> you sure your'e not an englishman
> 
> john.


 No, just a well-bred old Pretoria boy 
Francois


----------



## guest (Aug 15, 2007)

*welcome francois from sammclouis*


----------



## firefighter (Aug 16, 2007)

*welcme*

Just back from france after three or four weeks of touring and I live in South west Scotland if you need any guidance whiile you're in our bonny country just call on me.


----------



## Francois Naudé (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Firefighter,
We'll be in Islay for a few days from 1st to 4th Oct.only, before travelling down to Stanraer to catch the ferry to Belfast. Hope to visit some distilleries while we are there etc.
Francois.


----------

